# Is SFX going still in business?



## KarenL (Jan 8, 2010)

They don't answer their phones during business hours and emails to their posted email address are returned as undeliverable. Does anyone know if they are still in operation? I have several deposits with them and was planning to deposit again, but I need to find a way to contact them.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just got an email from them today about 2010 deposits.


----------



## cirkus (Jan 8, 2010)

I've spoken to a rep on the phone in the last few days, and have had several email contacts as recently as a couple of hours ago.
Bill


----------



## KarenL (Jan 8, 2010)

Bill
Please post the email address you used. I used vacations@sfx-resorts.com (I emailed directed from their website as well as directly from my Outlook. Both emails were deemed "undeliverable". I have received other emails today so I know my Outlook is working)
Thanks
Karen


----------



## cirkus (Jan 8, 2010)

I have used vacations@sfx-resorts.com to communicate with Mark, who participates on TS4MS, but today I had email contact with Jennifer, who is the Member Services Manager, about making a deposit. Her email address is jennifer@sfx-resorts.com. My guess is you won't get a response now until after the weekend.
Bill


----------



## Judith Frye (Jan 11, 2010)

*No phone number is working for SFX now*

Neither their 800 number nor their 510 area code number is working - I get a recording telling me to check the number and dial again.  Any update today from others who have tried to reach them?  I'm trying to reach Elena, would her email be elena@sfx-resorts.com, do you suppose?  Thanks, Judith


----------



## eal (Jan 11, 2010)

This is the message on the SFX website:

URGENT: January 11th, 2010 3:00pm PST. 
The phone lines in our area are currently down. There is currently no phone service to SFX. AT&T is aware of the problem and a technician is currently on site. In the meantime, please contact SFX via email at vacations@sfx-resorts.com. 

We apologize for the inconvenience and Thank You for your patience.


----------



## SandraM (Jan 16, 2010)

*Exchanging through SFX*

We have deposited weeks with SFX but have yet to get a trade in our window and in our location. We are always getting emails that if we deposit our week we will get special consideration. But I'm beginning to get the feeling they are merely a front for our timeshare resort so we'll pay maintenance fee early.

Anyone having good experiences with their exchanges through SFX. Our resort group is Mayan Palace in Mexico.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2010)

SFX has an online business model and they really prefer members to do their business online.  I know that there are some Tuggers who have an inside track and may be able to call a Rep. directly, but I have never been able to call and be connected immediately.  Their phone system seems to be set up so that the caller has to leave a message.  They do get back to you in 24 - 48 hours.   

A few years ago, it seemed like SFX was really on the edge of blossoming, but  that didn't happen.  4 or 5 years ago they were promising to launch a new online exchange system right away, and then they just quit talking about it.  Maybe it's the economy, but it doesn't seem like they are going anywhere, and I was disappointed with their lack of transparency.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 16, 2010)

SandraM said:


> Anyone having good experiences with their exchanges through SFX. Our resort group is Mayan Palace in Mexico.



There is a TUGger who consistently receives exchanges through SFX. Check out this thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109812&highlight=sfx.  I had a request first into Hawaii for spring break 2010 with SFX and II.  SFX came through first in November 2009 with a 2BR at Wyndham Kona Village.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess my "inside line" is to call the regular 800 number and select the choice to speak with representative.    The last time I called, I know I got through directly.  Other times, I have left a message to call me back.

You can also ask questions of Mark, a representative of SFX on the SFX board over at timeshareforums.com.

Sue


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 18, 2010)

SandraM said:


> We have deposited weeks with SFX but have yet to get a trade in our window and in our location. We are always getting emails that if we deposit our week we will get special consideration. But I'm beginning to get the feeling they are merely a front for our timeshare resort so we'll pay maintenance fee early.
> 
> Anyone having good experiences with their exchanges through SFX. Our resort group is Mayan Palace in Mexico.



I have exchanged into the Grand Mayans 5 times at Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta through SFX. Each exchange was for 2 weeks in both 1BR and 2 BR units during prime times. This year we have confirmed exchanges for Kona Hawaii in April and the new HGVC West 57th in Manhattan NYC for August. We have done many other exchanges with them over the past 12 years including some very tough ones.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 18, 2010)

John - have you ever used a bonus week for a Grand Mayan? I know the fine print says no bonus weeks at the GM, but I've read on various TUG threads of people using them, sometimes by paying an upgrade fee, and sometimes not. I have two bonus weeks that I'd like to use and I'd love to stay at the GM in Cabo this November.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 18, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> John - have you ever used a bonus week for a Grand Mayan? I know the fine print says no bonus weeks at the GM, but I've read on various TUG threads of people using them, sometimes by paying an upgrade fee, and sometimes not. I have two bonus weeks that I'd like to use and I'd love to stay at the GM in Cabo this November.



No, I have never used a bonus week at the Grand Mayans. I used to use only bonus weeks at SFX several years ago when the cost was only $99.00. As such I ended up with several banked use weeks as my banked use weeks never expired. In fact, I had so many that I have sold 8 of the banked weeks and still have a few left over.


----------



## calgal (Jan 18, 2010)

I have used a bonus week at the Grand Mayan, and paid an upgrade fee of I think $200 to do so.


----------



## cirkus (Jan 18, 2010)

I just used 2 bonus weeks for two units at GM Nuevo Vallarta for Xmas week 2009. I paid an upgrade fee to GM, holiday week fee, and upgrade to a 2BR. It was worth it to me, but you can make your own judgement on value. My point is all of those upgrades were available, and I believe each upgrade was $149, but I may be wrong on the cost of the upgrade to GM.
Bill


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd pay an upgrade fee, unless there are resorts that are "better" than GM that don't require an upgrade fee. 

I think I'll start a new thread on this topic, so as not to keep this one off topic.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 18, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> I'd pay an upgrade fee, unless there are resorts that are "better" than GM that don't require an upgrade fee.
> 
> I think I'll start a new thread on this topic, so as not to keep this one off topic.



You will be hard pressed to find a better resort than the Grand Mayans. I have stayed at the Royal Mayan and I far prefer the Grand Mayan.

If I were to use a bonus week, I would pay the upgrade fee to the Grand Mayan. I just don't use the bonus weeks anymore as I have plenty of banked use weeks and the exchange fee is only $129 with no charge for upgrades. In fact my exchange to Kona, Hawaii in April only cost $104.


----------



## SteveChapin (Jan 20, 2010)

SandraM said:


> We have deposited weeks with SFX but have yet to get a trade in our window and in our location. We are always getting emails that if we deposit our week we will get special consideration. But I'm beginning to get the feeling they are merely a front for our timeshare resort so we'll pay maintenance fee early.
> 
> Anyone having good experiences with their exchanges through SFX. Our resort group is Mayan Palace in Mexico.



I've made two exchanges, which we'll be using this coming summer.  I called them to ask if they'd take a week at one of my resorts, and they in fact had someone looking for a week there.  I reserved the week, and in just a few minutes had an exchange for Trenython in Cornwall.  At the same time, I asked what they had on the European mainland, reserved another week at my resort, and exchanged it for a week in Salzburg (both of these are Club la Costa resorts, who seem to have given a bunch of inventory to SFX).

So, while I can't yet comment on the quality of the resorts I've exchanged into, I can say that they've found matches for me, and almost instantly, at that.

sc
--


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jan 21, 2010)

*i just sent an email to Jennifer this AM and*

received a personal phone call about an hour or so later. she informed me that my 2009 Mayan Palace week will take about 3-4 business days and that once she has it, she will send a certificate my way indicating that I can exchange the 2009 week for a 2010 week. Awesome!

She also mentioned that she will be sending me her personal contact info and that if she has any problems with the website or exchanging into a resort, to definitely give her a direct call.

I am new to timesharing and my experience with SFX is already SUPER. 

John Cummings, should I definitely upgrade to a Platinum membership? By the way, Jennifer will be sending me info on that as well ..

oh wait, just got an email from her!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Some people have had trouble working with the SFX business model.  So far I've been very happy also.

There are 2 platinum membership levels.  The one you see on the website is for Platinum rewards.  I think it's very expensive and I think it's really only worthwhile if you want to take "premium" cruises.  The other platinum level is what  SFX offered before they signed on with Platinum Rewards.  You have to speak with a representative to get that one.  I am a platinum member and the reasons I think it's worth the membership fee are:
-Request up to 18  months in advance instead of 12 months for the (free) Gold level
-A discount of the exchange fee
- Free upgrades, if available
- A $100 discount on their sell-off list (available weeks with no requests in their database)

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jan 21, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> Some people have had trouble working with the SFX business model.  So far I've been very happy also.
> 
> There are 2 platinum membership levels.  The one you see on the website is for Platinum rewards.  I think it's very expensive and I think it's really only worthwhile if you want to take "premium" cruises.  The other platinum level is what  SFX offered before they signed on with Platinum Rewards.  You have to speak with a representative to get that one.  I am a platinum member and the reasons I think it's worth the membership fee are:
> -Request up to 18  months in advance instead of 12 months for the (free) Gold level
> ...



Sue - 

platinum plus - what you mention above is probably what I am going to get. But you can still book cruises with platinum plus, right?


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Right, I just checked my account and I am platinum plus.  I don't think you can book cruises with platinum plus.  I don't do cruises so I don't know for sure.  Check with SFX.

If you decide that you are interested in Platinum Rewards for the cruises, I wouldn't suggest the lifetime membership, which is all they tell you about upfront.  When I told them I wasn't interested, they mentioned a 10 year membership for, I think $895.  It still wasn't for me.  I like my memberships to be no more than 5 years.  But keep in mind, that membership is with a company that is affiliated with SFX, but I don't think they are actually SFX.  That's why there is a different phone number to call for Platinum Rewards membership information.

Sue


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jan 22, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> Right, I just checked my account and I am platinum plus.  I don't think you can book cruises with platinum plus.  I don't do cruises so I don't know for sure.  Check with SFX.
> 
> If you decide that you are interested in Platinum Rewards for the cruises, I wouldn't suggest the lifetime membership, which is all they tell you about upfront.  When I told them I wasn't interested, they mentioned a 10 year membership for, I think $895.  It still wasn't for me.  I like my memberships to be no more than 5 years.  But keep in mind, that membership is with a company that is affiliated with SFX, but I don't think they are actually SFX.  That's why there is a different phone number to call for Platinum Rewards membership information.
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue ... I just got done reading the other thread as well ... I can find discounted cruises on my own, so I will probably go with the "Platinum Plus" membership level with SFX - and instead of doing just one year, sign up for 5 ...


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> Right, I just checked my account and I am platinum plus.  I don't think you can book cruises with platinum plus.  I don't do cruises so I don't know for sure.  Check with SFX.
> 
> If you decide that you are interested in Platinum Rewards for the cruises, I wouldn't suggest the lifetime membership, which is all they tell you about upfront.  When I told them I wasn't interested, they mentioned a 10 year membership for, I think $895.  It still wasn't for me.  I like my memberships to be no more than 5 years.  But keep in mind, that membership is with a company that is affiliated with SFX, but I don't think they are actually SFX.  That's why there is a different phone number to call for Platinum Rewards membership information.
> 
> Sue



The Platinum Rewards is from a 3rd party and not SFX. VRI called me a few weeks ago offering the same thing. You will find their web site by doing a search for "Platinum Rewards".


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

mempho_to_diego said:


> Thanks Sue ... I just got done reading the other thread as well ... I can find discounted cruises on my own, so I will probably go with the "Platinum Plus" membership level with SFX - and instead of doing just one year, sign up for 5 ...



I have the 5 year Platinum Plus membership. It gives you pretty good savings and the many benefits are well worth it.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jan 23, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I have the 5 year Platinum Plus membership. It gives you pretty good savings and the many benefits are well worth it.



SFX is definitely amazing already. i got the week i wanted already, and i just started using them. I upgraded immediately to the 5 year Platinum Plus membership ... 

I will be doing all of my exchanges with SFX from now on ... well, this is my first one!!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good news.  I'm happy it worked out for you.  Just as a matter of interest, what are they charging for a 5 year platinum plus?  I will need to renew later  this year.

Sue


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jan 24, 2010)

Sue - they got me for $399 ... way more than what John Cummings mentioned, but again - that was a while ago ... in my honest opinion, they deserve it.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 28, 2010)

*That was fast*

Last night I placed a request for Cabo November 2010 and received a match this morning at Hacienda del Mar   That was easy! Hope future trades work out this well.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually have to wait a while for a match because I normally request 18 months in advance, but recently I had a match within 2 hours of requesting.  I was in awe!   

Sue


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 28, 2010)

I just placed a request for the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya for this August. I know it's late to be requesting, but I'm going to be in the area at an AI the last two weeks of July, so if it comes up, we'll just tack an extra week on the end of the trip. We'll see what happens!


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 28, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> I just placed a request for the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya for this August. I know it's late to be requesting, but I'm going to be in the area at an AI the last two weeks of July, so if it comes up, we'll just tack an extra week on the end of the trip. We'll see what happens!



You probably have a pretty good chance of getting it. August is not a prime time though there should be a fair number of Mexican families at the resort then.

I go to the Grand Mayan - Rivera Maya in April and stay 2 weeks at each visit. Sometimes I have gotten the weeks immediately upon requesting them.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope you're right! I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We stay at the Barcelo Maya every summer down in Puerto Aventuras for two weeks and just love it - never want to come home! Adding a third week would be heaven :whoopie: 

We told SFX we'd take the Grand Mayan or Royal Haciendas. Do they get RH inventory? It's not listed in their resort directory.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 28, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> I hope you're right! I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We stay at the Barcelo Maya every summer down in Puerto Aventuras for two weeks and just love it - never want to come home! Adding a third week would be heaven :whoopie:
> 
> We told SFX we'd take the Grand Mayan or Royal Haciendas. Do they get RH inventory? It's not listed in their resort directory.



I don't know anything about the Royal Haciendas. We did an exchange with SFX to the Royal Mayan in Cancun.

Grupo Mayan resorts ( Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace ) is affiliated with SFX. The Grand Mayan is an awesome resort and is our favorite resort by far of all the resorts we have stayed at in 22 years of timesharing.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 29, 2010)

*It's matched!*

I got an email today with a match   Unbelievable! I am so happy. We got a 2 br Grand Mayan Riviera Maya, exactly what we had requested! 

So I requested a Cabo unit this past Tuesday and was matched on Wednesday, and requested Riviera Maya yesterday and got it today. Good thing we like Mexico. I'm definitely going to keep depositing with SFX!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 29, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I know that there are some Tuggers who have an inside track and may be able to call a Rep. directly, but I have never been able to call and be connected immediately.  Their phone system seems to be set up so that the caller has to leave a message.



I called the 800 number today and selected option 3 to speak with the next available agent.  I was checking on an exchange for a co-worker.  They had want he wanted so I put it on hold.  When my co-worker couldn't find a good airfare, he asked me to cancel. I called the 800 number again and dialed 1 + the extension number for the agent I wanted to speak with (he gave it to me during the first call) and I got right through.  

Boy, my inside track is really magic!!

Sue


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 30, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> Boy, my inside track is really magic!!
> 
> Sue



So is mine. I called my SFX agent on Wednesday and got right through. I dialed 1 + her extension and she answered immediately. She was very friendly as always and very helpful. I wonder how their phone system knew it was me calling.


----------

